# 41 Hilarious Science Fair Experiments



## syscom3 (Feb 21, 2008)

> "Crystal Meth: Friend or Foe"



 

Photo Basement 41 Hilarious Science Fair Experiments


----------



## plan_D (Feb 21, 2008)

The Crystal Meth girls would most certainly be known as Chavs, or scrots, in Britain. And oh my God, that must be the largest group of retards in the world (excluding the U.N.). And that lad with the sweater... yeah, that sweater... takes Geek to a whole new level. I think the U.S has the most prominent geeks in the world. 

We never had these science fairs at my school, seems to be an American thing. What the hell do you do exactly ? Just pick a random pointless subject and write about it? We did that, but we didn't stick to a piece of cardboard and stand in front of it - we just handed it in and received a detention soon after.


----------



## timshatz (Feb 21, 2008)

That was really funny. Loved that sweater. 

Very funny post. Thanks.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 21, 2008)

plan_D said:


> What the hell do you do exactly ? Just pick a random pointless subject and write about it?



Yes. My step-daughter did one on which bubble gum blew the biggest bubble. My daughter did one on which battery lasted the longest in a flashlight.

It's pretty dumb, but it does teach the kids that there are procedures and steps to achieve a result.


----------



## DBII (Feb 21, 2008)

Music and Sex was followed by Nail that wood.
I must be sick  


dbII


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> ....
> It's pretty dumb, but it does teach the kids that there are procedures and steps to achieve a result.



Many of the science fair exhibits (from all over the country, every year) are very well done and if anything, it requires the students to reasearch something.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 21, 2008)

Watch it - you have just been introduced to the 41 member UN Security Counsel, 2023.


----------



## DBII (Feb 21, 2008)

That is the Model UN project for the High Schools. I never did understand that mess. The only good thing was you got out of classes for a day. This is the bunch that will prove global warming, invent cold fussion, and the engine that runs off of water. I hear they are also working with Al Gore on inventing a computer networking system call the internut.

DBII


----------



## joy17782 (Feb 22, 2008)

i did a project once about lemons, how you can light a light bulb with one and all that crap, i still think the best thing too do with a lemon is too make a drink out of it


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 22, 2008)

... with Vodka


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 22, 2008)

That was friggin' hilarious.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 22, 2008)

looks like the science fair that would be held in the school down the street


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 22, 2008)

And I thought my high school science project was bad (it's a flying saucer detector).  

TO


----------

